
Ask HN: Is there an equivalent to jQuery Mobile in 2017? - gcatalfamo
Yes, jQuery Mobile is still functional, but it&#x27;s design is a bit clashing since 2012 when most mobile version of websites were using it (and before 100% responsiveness was really a thing).<p>Is there anything, like a mobile-first bootstrap framework of some kind, with the same ease of use that can be chosen today for a prototype&#x2F;website?
======
apolymath
I built one just for that purpose, www.github.com/websilk/selector

